# Here's Cal



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He looks great


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Karen & Roger!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You bet


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome! He looks really good!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome. What division was he in?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

16-20 mo.

When I first got him my 3 mo old does were bigger than him at 4 mo. I had forgotten that his birth weight was only 5# and he was the only quad who survived.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Handsome guy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Jessica, he is growing into quite the guy. To be honest, he wasn't very spectacular when I first got him but the price was right & I needed a new bloodlines.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well don't ya just love it when they end up better then you figured they would lol that was my buck I lost last year. He was so ugly and blah but turned out nice and had even better kids. I think you hit the jackpot with this guy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm real pleased with him for sure.



don't have the date but maybe 7 mos?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice looking!


----------

